# cheapest snes/nes flashcart/ way to run backups



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 27, 2011)

title says it all, i don't have much money right now and i wanna save for some 3ds games...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 27, 2011)

If you don't even have enough for 3DS games, you don't have enough for a SNES or NES flash cart.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 27, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> If you don't even have enough for 3DS games, you don't have enough for a SNES or NES flash cart.


i meant i wanted to let some money to get 3ds games after i buy the flashcart, i have money that could buy me 2-3 full priced games


----------



## loco365 (Dec 27, 2011)

aminemaster said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't even have enough for 3DS games, you don't have enough for a SNES or NES flash cart.
> ...


Well, a NES Powerpak is $130 iirc and a SNES Pwerpak is $10 more. So you'll have to shovel it out if you want one.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 27, 2011)

isn't there a cheaper alternative at least for snes?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 27, 2011)

or you can get a computer


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 27, 2011)

a new pc is like 500 euros so i'll pass :trollfacei know you meant an emu but i want to play with the hardware, still have lots of originals though)
i found a nice flashcart for 75 USD for the snes so i'll get that and buy original games for nes


----------



## loco365 (Dec 27, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> or you can get a computer


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 27, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> Luigi2011SM64 said:
> 
> 
> > or you can get a computer


----------



## MasterPenguin (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought a SNES flashcart, Super Everdrive, cost about $80. Fantastic little device.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 27, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:


> I bought a SNES flashcart, Super Everdrive, cost about $80. Fantastic little device.


If you had $100 you could buy one of those and then have $20 for an eShop card. You could buy Pushmo and a VC title or two.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 27, 2011)

i'll just get everdrive, thanks guys
is there any flashcart for nes exept for powerpak?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 2, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > isn't there a cheaper alternative at least for snes?
> ...



so cheap you have to by the m separate.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheapest is PC.
Any PC can emulate SNES/NES...
I had a crap piece, now 10 year old, PC with like 128mb of ram or something. I could emulate SNES with no lag.
So, yeah. PC.

I hear a hacked PSP can emulate SNES/NES, too. They're cheap as hell too. Probably the best handheld solution if true.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2012)

I second the Computer option.
infiniteneslives sells USB NES and SNES controllers.
You could buy one off their site and use it with FCEUX and Snes9x.

As a bonus, they also have NES and SNES controllers that contain a certain amount of internal memory.
So you can put your emulator and your roms in the controller's internal memory.

Also, you could make it so the computer runs the emulator as soon as you plug the controller into the USB port.


----------



## OJClock (Jan 9, 2012)

whatever happened to those floppy drives for snes?
gamedoktor or whatnot


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jan 11, 2012)

i personalty just wait out finding the originals for a dollar or so at yard sales, flea markets,Christian missions and the like.
if you like getting your hands dirty you can always learn to solder and invest in some eprom chips, a programer, and some crappy games for donor carts making your own pirate/repro carts.


----------



## theloon (Jan 11, 2012)

Go to DealExtreme and purchase a cheap portable game console with TV out.  Last time I looked one was $45 with shipping.  Stuff your SNES ROM backups and enjoy on the big screen or the road.


----------

